# tadpole incubator



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

So ive seen where people use small tanks and build a false bottom then put a heater and water in the viv under the false bottom. My question is how does this work? do I just put the petri dish down on top of the false bottom and leave it? The petri dishes have a top and bottom do I only put the bottom where the eggs are and leave the top off or do i keep the top on there as well?

how does everyone label and keep track of their eggs? Do you log when u found the eggs or do you log when they actually become tads or came OOTW?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's mine:

Large plastic tub with lid
Eggcrate supported on PVC
aquarium thermometer set on 75 F
Water up to the top of the eggcrate.

I have the top and bottom on the petri dish. The condensation is crazy and drips like a rain chamber. I've only just put this together so I don't have any actual tads in it, except a couple of struggling runts.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

We kept a tad incubator and found it made a significant difference in the rate of growth. 
We made an egg-crate base and filled it about 1/2 inch above the egg-crate layer with water dosed with methalyn blue which was run at about 75F with an aquarium heater. We placed tads in 16oz deli cups.
We recorded when we received them, when they started to show patterns and just about everything else you would notice (I did a lot of watching, and I'm a little nuts when it comes to keeping records). I would say the most important info is the date out if the water. 

Here is a picture of our set up with three imitator tadpoles in it.


----------



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

I use an old fashioned egg incubator that I got from Tractor Supply. It definitely promotes survival and growth of the tadpoles!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I just wanted to point out, for those who might not know, that the higher the temps, the faster they will develop, but there is also a correlation with higher rates of SLS with faster development. I wouldn't keep the temp any higher than 75F. I keep mine at 72F.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...18641-show-me-your-heated-tadpole-setups.html


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

JimO said:


> I just wanted to point out, for those who might not know, that the higher the temps, the faster they will develop, but there is also a correlation with higher rates of SLS with faster development. I wouldn't keep the temp any higher than 75F. I keep mine at 72F.



I did read about this correlation. I was under the impression the morphlets started showing sls when they were kept at 77-78 for long periods of time, and that a spike in temps would not be detrimental to development.
Your point is valid and a good one to make either way, I'm just asking for clarification.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's my set up, currently containing some variabilis tads. The heater is set at 78 (it's one of the non adjustable ones but what I had laying around) and the apartment is around 76 during the day, so I only keep the lid on at night. During the day I leave my full spectrum sewing lamp on, so the salvinia and java moss can get some light. Seems to work so far, my last tads morphed out HUGE.


----------

